# The new IbaRotor S7328.625PWH



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

So, after seeing Jon's neck, and realizing the ZR bridge is made of sex, and some talking with apophis, i've decided just to go apeshit customizing the S7.
Hopefully, i should be able to have enough money to pay for it in about 2 weeks, and get started.
Here's the plan

New Baritone Neck
28.625" Scale
5 Piece Wenge/Maple Neck (Opposite pattern of Jon's)
24 True Medium Stainless Steel Frets
Maple bottom Wenge Top Double Fretboard
Ibanez Reverse Headstock
12" - 14" Compound Radius
Graphtech Graphite Nut

Add 2 mini toggles for series/parallel switching
Use concentric pots for LP type controls
Install Bareknuckles - Nailbomb bridge, Abraxas neck
Gloss White Finish
Hipshot Locking Tuners
Install Modified Hipshot DTuner

Sebastian at Rotor (Apophis here, for those of you who don't know) is absolutely wonderful to work with. Hes happy to take into consideration any strange options you may have in mind (He does after all, play 9 and 10 string custom guitars), Answers all of your questions with what he feels is correct while still maintaining your final call in all decisions, and just has great suggestions and wonderful taste

A quick estimated build time of a few weeks, and good pricing bring me to encourage you to talk to him about any ideas you may have about a project


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't wait to see this man! Are you going Chris Broderick style with the nut and tuners?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 31, 2008)

Good choice! That's my favorite part about his guitar, if I was getting a custom built with a floyd that's what I'd do.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, seriously. when somebody on here got a gorgeous orange carvin, carvin fucked up and forgot the floyd nut. 
i saw that shit and was like "BEST MISTAKE EVAR!!!!"


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you just "forget" to install the floyd nut!

I want to buy an OFR for my V-1 Plus, now that I've got everything else ordered for it, somebody needs to buy my BBE!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, it is a seperate option on carvins after all 
they didnt even route for it. the end of the neck was totally set up for a normal nut, and built as such


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats what i mean by the 2 part fretboard


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

but in your guitar that maple part will be thinner


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 31, 2008)

That's sexy


[action=Zepp88] is currently tearing apart a Duncan Designed single coil for no reason[/action]


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

It will be? 
Ok, Im just gonna trust you on this


----------



## Mogwaii (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm excited


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

YOURE Excited?? 
You should see how much i keep telling sebastian about how excited i am


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah, it should be thinner, cause we have to have that thin S profile, when we will add too thick maple part fretboard can stick too much and we want to avoid that  and remember when adding that maple we have to stay with the same thickness as your neck has now, we don't want to make it like baseball bat


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 31, 2008)

double fretboard?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

See that pinstriping of maple between the neckback and the fretboard?
that

The neck could actually stand to be just a hair thicker seb, Not schecter thick, but maybe a mm or two more than it is


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 31, 2008)

"neckback"


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 31, 2008)

That's kinda sweet. 

urklvt has an S series seven with a 28 5/8" scale neck. He seems to love it. You should have a ball. What are you going to tune it to?


----------



## Kakaka (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah-ham... it's RotEr.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

And when i spelled it roter, everyone flipped and said it was rotor
SEBASTIAN, HELP

Ill tune it to either Bb standard/drop Ab, or Ab standard/drop Gb


----------



## Kakaka (Mar 31, 2008)

Hehe. Just read it under Sebatian's avatar screen name. ;]


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Roter it is
i think


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 31, 2008)

good luck max, i love me some s's, zr's, and baritone, should be an interesting project, are you just getting an ibanez style headstock or going with something different?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Reverse ibanez headstock, with the fancy little roter inlay thing
At this point, im probably gonna get schaller locking tuners, but im also looking at hipshots.

Im really curious about the steinberger ones actually, but theyre super pricey


----------



## yevetz (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

well no shit sherlock. I havent even disassembled the guitar for shipping, or shit, PAID for it yet


----------



## Emiliano (Apr 1, 2008)

this project is made of pure win!

and will deem you bad as fuck and therefore true metal!

it's pointless that your metal crown will be released upon administering of

PICS

of said guitar.....


----------



## Jeff (Apr 1, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> well no shit sherlock. I havent even disassembled the guitar for shipping, or shit, PAID for it yet



What do you plan on tuning it to?


----------



## sakeido (Apr 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> What do you plan on tuning it to?



He already posted it in this thread  You don't need to read that post though, because he's tuning it Way Too High. 

Anything not featuring a low E would be unacceptable. I want to see Sikth tuning on a 7 string.
EEADGBE.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 1, 2008)

ill probably end up doing all kinds of nutty shit tunings on it, but my main intention right now i think is G# standard


----------



## trv (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't care if it hasn't been built yet, I nominate this for guitar of the month!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm really interested in this thread, I really want to see what you are going to do 

moze nastepnym razem jak bede w Polsce, przywioze tez moja S7320 sebastianowi 
(maybe next time I'll be in Poland I'll bring my S7320 to sebastian too )
But I just have to decide what to do in mine before


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

THAT'S SO FUCKING COOOL!!!!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

so, ive decided no middle humbucker, using the 2 concentric knobs for LP type controls. Also adding 2 mini toggles for series/ parallel switching.

FWIW, its at least for the time being, going to end up tuned 
EBADGBe


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 10, 2008)

this is going to be one cool guitar.
i approve.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

one guitars 
lol thanks dude, its cool to get all this support when going after something somewhat unusual


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> So, after seeing Jon's neck, and realizing the veins is made of sex, and some talking with apophis, I've decided to marry them.



:flattered:


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

lol. your neck inspired the needed confidence in me to forge ahead and do this shizzle

edit
i just editted the current spec into the first post
having tried them now, ive decided to go with the hipshot tuners. i can always retrofit schallers later if i want to


----------



## halsinden (Apr 10, 2008)

i love sebastian's skill in making sure he features part of his awesome armoury in his luthier shots.

"this, gentlemen, is my KNIFE"

watch what you say, lads, he'll have yer throat. and if you mis-spell the company name again, it's the little finger that goes first, then...

H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

lol seriously.
if i had more scrill to drop in this, id have leds in it, pointed at random angles, but thats some decent cash for something i just would never ever use


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i love sebastian's skill in making sure he features part of his awesome armoury in his luthier shots.
> 
> "this, gentlemen, is my KNIFE"
> 
> ...



That's not a knife, this is a knife;


----------



## halsinden (Apr 10, 2008)

well definitely man, i'd certainly considered having light-absorbing LEDS as fret markers on mine, but i didn't want to embarrass anyone on here by being so significantly more correct (ie. black) than anyone currently even breathing.

fuck, i'm amazing.

hang on... ooh.

mmm.

H


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol seriously.
> if i had more scrill to drop in this, id have leds in it, pointed at random angles, but thats some decent cash for something i just would never ever use



That is some serious pimping, you don't want some sparkle glitter paint and chrome rims with that ?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That is some serious pimping, you don't want some sparkle glitter paint and chrome rims with that ?



i thought about having some sort of sparkle finish mixed in with the white


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i thought about having some sort of sparkle finish mixed in with the white



DO it man, add some mirrors as binding and make the cavity cover out of fur.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i thought about having some sort of sparkle finish mixed in with the white



On a more serious note, make the paint like 70% see through, so you get some texture, because all white guitars can be a bitch to keep clean


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

Nah, the custom will be totally natural. im puttin this one to the holyzone. that could be a cool idea though. ive thought about having like a figured maple top, and having it whitewashed as like a trans white on a guitar before
and i know about white guitars, been there a few times


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Nah, the custom will be totally natural. im puttin this one to the holyzone. that could be a cool idea though. ive thought about having like a figured maple top, and having it whitewashed as like a trans white on a guitar before
> and i know about white guitars, been there a few times



what kind of wood is it in the s series right now ?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

its a 3 or 4 piece mahogany body


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 10, 2008)

It may not be a pretty natural then... unless you've got a really nice top on it.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah this one is getting a full coat of gloss white
my custom will be natural


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> its a 3 or 4 piece mahogany body


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah i know. not a good natural finish candidate, unfortunately. Oh well.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

Back to the glitter.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

lol yep
eventually shell get a custom made body too maybe


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

Also roter ?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 11, 2008)

Most likely


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 11, 2008)

And i just ordered the Bridge pickup


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 11, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> lol yep
> eventually shell get a custom made body too maybe



So you'll basically have a new guitar with a ZR Bridge?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 11, 2008)

pretty much 
probably an RGA


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 12, 2008)

i gotsted tuners to be in da MAILZ!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 23, 2008)

The tuners have arrived, ill post pics of em when i get home 
Also, got a crawler 7 neck pickup from BKP ordered, All slugs on both pickups


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## plyta (Apr 27, 2008)

Are these Hipshot locking tuners?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 27, 2008)

Left handed (treble side) hipshot locking tuners, in chrome


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 27, 2008)

Ah, yer gay macks, I thought of the 2piece fretboard thing ages ago (because i prefered the look of rosewood but tone of ebony back then) but i didn't think it'd be plausible. 

Pics when you're done.


----------



## plyta (Apr 27, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Left handed (treble side) hipshot locking tuners, in chrome



I was wondering about these for a while, thick string locking in particular. What kind of thickest string can you thread thru it and lock it properly (without modifying it)?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 27, 2008)

I havent checked myself yet (ive used them briefly, on someone elses guitar, they are quite godly) but i remember reading in a few different places that they can take a 70. Theyd be quite easy to drill out too, theres plenty of margin, and the pin unscrews and still stays in the tuner while out of the way.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 25, 2008)

I know this is one hellauva bump, but what happened to this?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, whats the verdict?


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 26, 2008)

This died for financial reasons 

I ended up just not liking the feel of the S body, so i got frustrated with it, and a full custom is out of price range atm. Ive got plans lined up for roter still though


----------

